# Other trades or jobs to have while the snow isn't failling



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

Just bought an 09 f250 with a 8' fisher plow for this season's snow plowing. However, when the snow isn't falling I'm out of work. I have thought about trying to get into a trade that is able to be practiced throughout the winter. If not a trade, anything that I can do to make money with my truck would be fine too. I guess this is more of a brainstorming thread for jobs that are availible in the next couple doom and gloomy months. Anyone here have any other jobs or trades they practice during this time? I would say that where I lack experience I make up for in motivation and physical fitness. What other jobs that bring income do you guys have when the weather isn't cooperating?


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

I rebuild and restore Jeep Wranglers out of my garage. Its fun and brings in some extra income. I have sold 3 wranglers since September..


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Semi-pro thumb twittler. When it becomes an Olympic sport I'll be set. Seriously I usually try to pick up odd jobs here and there through friends. Like cleaning gutters or power washing , leaf work etc. don't need an MBA and usually pays ok


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a buddy do general labourer for construction company while plowing.

Right from the get go he told them he would be plowing during storms so he wouldn't be in on time, or at all that day depending on the situation. Boss was cool with it, seemed like a sweet deal for him. Obviously made more money plowing but the construction filled in the gaps.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I (for now) work on public transit bus's. Been doing it for 9yrs now, however, we just switched management companies this past June and the new boss isn't so keen on be not being there in the early mornings in the winter. My last boss liked that i have a plowing business because they didn't need me full time so, if i wasn't there they didn't have to pay me. I guess the new boss thinks differently. 
IDK, the wheels are turning in my head. I do pretty well plowing, hoping that I can start to flip cars (and become a dealer, other wise I can only do 5 a year in Michigan) in the near future and set my own schedule, wrench, plow, ect.ect.ect... Just waiting for the wife to get a job that could support both of us, just in case. Oh yeah, going to have to do it debt free, or not at all.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I work part-time at a mom-and-pop auto parts store, which I have been at for a long, LONG time. I only have like 1 scheduled day a week, but its mostly my boss calls me up and "hey, what are you doing today? wanna come in for a few hours?" but they're cool with what I do and they know if its snowing, I'm probably not coming in if I am scheduled or not to call me to come in. I worked there way before I started my landscaping/plowing business, and as my business grew bigger and bigger, I faded back from working there full time to just a few hours here and there a week. My boss and the owner have seen my business go from nothing to what it is now, and they know what I've put into it and that I'm not going to blow off my business to go there and make peanuts (comparatively). I did actually "quit" for a while, but I always ended up going there on Wednesday nights when my boss and the one other guy were the only 2 there and we'd shoot the ***** for a couple hours, and if it got busy I'd jump back in and help out a little, and my boss finally said "will you stop just coming in and sitting here and just start punching in again?" All that said, its not a ton of money, but its a little something extra for beer on the weekend, and I actually really enjoy working there. I don't think most people or places would allow my situation though, so I'm thankful to be able to do it the way I do.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I sweep parking lots at night when there isn't snow and live off of my wife's income.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

I drive a Roll-Off trash truck for a living and during the winter business slows down and when it snows we almost come to a halt. I have worked there for many years and they understand that I push snow so all I have to do is call when it snows so they know I won't be in. Nothin happens when I call in since when I do come in I have to clear the entrance to the employee lot when I get done. Thumbs UpThumbs Up

So I guess find a job with a cool boss


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Own a few apartment buildings and strip centers. So I'm the real estate agent and the guy who does the general maintenance. That's how I started in the lawn care and snow removal. Once I bought trucks and other pieces of equipment for the real estate end, I might as well use it for other things.


----------



## ajcoop20 (Dec 4, 2011)

Im a journeymen union wiremen (electrician) work is traditionally slow in winter, so i sit in a plow truck usually..... or play video games when its not snowing.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

When it isnt snowing i make sure to get everything on my truck working correctly or make things a little neater. If its not my truck im working on a buddys getting it ready for the next storm, If its not their truck Im sitting on the couch watching tv and searching criagslist for something i dont have money for anyways


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I crunch my numbers so I know where I'm at and where I'm going. Thinking of starting a "Basement cleaning business for pack rats" Seems like that my net some hours of labor helping folks get things cleaned up.


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm considering taking some welding classes at the local community college so that I can make some money welding for people and have an easier time keeping up the plows during the offseason.


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

im also a union electrician like ajcoop20 said construction slows in the winter so plowing fills the gaps.


----------



## ajcoop20 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey brother, good to see another sparky on here, Are your a inside wiremen or a wideback cedar monkey :-D haha


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

Inside wireman local 163


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

I have my own welding/fabrication company, here in NJ its my full time gig and plowing is the part time job. but it seems ever since I started my own company I plow for my friends company less and fix his equipment during the storms more. but in the offseason I reskin a lot of plows and modify mounts


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Contract Archaeologist, when there is work, its been dead for the last 3 years, unless I want to work for peanuts..

I have used the job shops (temp agency) to fill in gaps for both, but no one will work around my plowing, not that we get much snow or anything and they sure do not pay enough for me not to plow. So lately I just sit and hope the snow falls along with clearing out the random junk I can pawn off on people on Craigslist.

I have owned several different business, most of which all have either went out of business, I got fed up with it or I sold out...

I plow just to give me something to do in the winter and to make a few bucks to pay my bills, I could work in archaeology but I hate to be out in the cold for 10+ hours a day straight anymore, getting to old for that.

As soon as winter weather breaks,I hope that I am busier then a one legged man in a but kicking contest thanks to you all up in NE. I did the cultural survey for the KXL pipeline a few years ago, which you all want moved. So that gives me 200+ miles of line, pipe yards, access roads, pump stations etc. that have to be surveyed plus any re-routs...
Maybe 2 years worth of work or more!!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I've never heard of a "Contract Archaeologist", and of course as a layman the word archaeologist makes me think of digging up dinosaur bones and ancient clay pots and such. So, I guess what you actually do is make sure projects like that pipeline won't disturb anything archaeologically significant and propose what to do if it must?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

theholycow;1380567 said:


> I've never heard of a "Contract Archaeologist", and of course as a layman the word archaeologist makes me think of digging up dinosaur bones and ancient clay pots and such. So, I guess what you actually do is make sure projects like that pipeline won't disturb anything archaeologically significant and propose what to do if it must?


You are half correct.
Dinosaur is Paleontology
Actually it is called Cultural Resource Management, or CRM Archaeology but I think of it as Contract since I am basically a Mercenary and work for the highest paying projects, if I can. Or I guess I would be a prostitute, since I only work for people that treat me good and pay me more :laughing:

Ancient clay pots are rare to find, except for small pieces, but I have seen them found..The picture is grave goods found with a burial, late woodland, maybe 1500 years old if I remember correctly, been a few years ago.

Think of Archaeology as digging up dead peoples trash, as anything over 50 years old (most states) is an archaeological site.

Contract Archaeologist is kinda like salvage archaeology, we go in and salvage what information and artifacts we can before it is destroyed by construction of what ever is going to be there. Its For Profit, not like the work done by universities or what you see on the History Channel. We do work in 2 months what they show on tv that takes 2 years....

The last sentence you wrote is dead on, that is exactly what I do, be it advice to re route the project, or remove the site completely by hand excavation....


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Ah, cool stuff! I didn't know 50 years was old enough. Is anything worthwhile ever found that is only 50 years old?

Come to think of it, don't we have some users on here running trucks that are more than 50 years old?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

theholycow;1380744 said:


> Ah, cool stuff! I didn't know 50 years was old enough. Is anything worthwhile ever found that is only 50 years old?
> 
> Come to think of it, don't we have some users on here running trucks that are more than 50 years old?


LOL...
I have buddies that work with me that are artifacts :laughing:

well to tell you the truth, no 50 years old is not old enough and the only things that I have found that are less then 100 years old that are worth finding are cool odd bottles, coins of course and old vehicles/equipment. Nothing is worth doing naything with and most things are just ignored that are not standing buildings.

I like finding deralic cars, trucks and farm equipment and take pictures of them, I am more intrested in pre historic archaeology (indians) then historic (except Civil War sites, or realy early Pioneer) so most of the stuff that is 100yrs old or so is just trash to me!


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife and I own a boat repair shop, I fill in driving tow truck for my cousin during the slow season, I am trying to venture into snowmobile repair ... It's too cold to boat and it won't snow so I am doing nothing as of now.
-R


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a few apartment units and I own a CO that sells internet access using radios (WISP or Wireless Internet service provider). I also just started selling insurance again. I did that for 19 years, got out of it in June of 2010 and then got conned into selling it again by a local Independent Agency that needed more sales people. I swore I would never get back into it, but the $$ can be good (We are crooks that have a license from the state to legally steal, LOl) if you are a good salesperson.

I can hardly wait for Spring! I have a few good jobs booked that should pay well? I read in a magazine about Landscapers that were doing holiday lighting installations for cities, private clients, Malls etc. and it seems to work out fairly well for the guy in the article. It looks like you should have a bucket truck for it to really be a great idea?, but I am very sure there are a few tree trimmers or electricians that may be slow this time of year that would be MORE than happy to lease one to you or at the least, provide the truck and operator for a decent price.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Junk Removal / Lite Demolition / Anything that I can put in a pick up truck and make money


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My job when it isnt snowing is to get on my Wife's last nerve.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i use my truck and trailers for hauling and do door unlocks ,jumpstarts anything to have the truck making me money


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

My accounts are seasonal so I sit on my rear and count my money. payup


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm a Walmart Greeter


----------



## allaspects10 (Jan 1, 2011)

scrap metal pays pretty well here in Western New York Other than that i fill in here and there for the guy i sub for at his waterproofing business So far the green weather has given me the time i need to work on my frame up resatoration of a 1998 great dane chariot jr Zero turn paid $400 in working condition


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just became an Independent* AMS*_*OIL*_ dealer. The wife is getting pretty annoyed with me sitting here waiting for it to snow. All I've ever really done is landscaping and snow removal so starting to do sales is going to be fun.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

i mostly go on facebook and plowsite. Sometimes work as a laborer doing some carpentry work for a friend.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Right now I'm looking into foreclosure maintenance. It seems like a decent thing to keep you busy while it's not snowing.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*What to do in the winter*

All of the above posts are great ideas to generate additional income in the winter. How about this idea.

Take this winter and take a closer look at your business model and business plan to see what you can change during the months of the year that you are working to generate enough profit dollars to get you through the winter. The expenses of getting through the slow months is overhead and can be calculated into your bidding throughout the year.

Diversification of existing services within your existing customer base is another great place to look for additional profit dollars and extending your season. We offer a bidding package that will help you solve this problem.

Good luck to everyone this winter and let it snow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A lot of people in my area have skidders and cut wood in the Winter. It's a pretty good income and when you get into really good wood it's a really good income.


----------

